# Muscular Dog !



## nitrojedi (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow today I was watching my dog bark at the window and I am really starting to notice my boy filling out...He is about 15 months old and his muscles are starting to really develop...Anyways here are some pics of George posing for the camera....


----------



## nitrojedi (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

George is gorgeous!!


----------



## nitrojedi (Mar 5, 2009)

Mdawn said:


> George is gorgeous!!



thank you !


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow, you're not kidding those are huge muscles! He's very handsome, what kind of breed is he?


----------



## nitrojedi (Mar 5, 2009)

Leroy&Lucy'sMom said:


> Wow, you're not kidding those are huge muscles! He's very handsome, what kind of breed is he?



Thank you !

He is a Dogue De Bordeaux aka French Mastiff


----------



## Chris / Oakley (Feb 16, 2009)

What kind of workout regimen you got that boy on? or is it roids?


----------



## nitrojedi (Mar 5, 2009)

Chris / Oakley said:


> What kind of workout regimen you got that boy on? or is it roids?



Nothing ! he just gets to play with his doggy friends every other day... My cousin drops his Pitbull/Boxer Mix off at my house all the time..I have a decent sized yard and the boys get to run around like maniacs.... I live in Manitoba Canada and we have very long cold winters, so his exercise has been much more limited then it will be in summer... George is just naturally very lean and muscular, and your not the first one to ask me if he's on roids ! He is also extremely atletic, fast, agile and powerful...definitely not what I was expecting from a mastiff breed..He is full of piss and vinegar too, tons of energy and always wants to be on the go... I feed George Orijen as well as Acana Lamb and Apple with a tiny bit of people food as a treat....


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

what a beautiful doggy!! i love dogue de bordeuxes (however you would say the plural )


----------



## Chris / Oakley (Feb 16, 2009)

nitrojedi said:


> Nothing ! he just gets to play with his doggy friends every other day... My cousin drops his Pitbull/Boxer Mix off at my house all the time..I have a decent sized yard and the boys get to run around like maniacs.... I live in Manitoba Canada and we have very long cold winters, so his exercise has been much more limited then it will be in summer... George is just naturally very lean and muscular, and your not the first one to ask me if he's on roids ! He is also extremely atletic, fast, agile and powerful...definitely not what I was expecting from a mastiff breed..He is full of piss and vinegar too, tons of energy and always wants to be on the go... I feed George Orijen as well as Acana Lamb and Apple with a tiny bit of people food as a treat....



Haha, it's funny that you felt the need to add Canada, or explain the long and cold winters. If you look at my location, Thunder Bay, Ontario... I know what you're going through. Can't wait for summer, finally get to find out what my guy thinks of water.

I too am switching to Orijen, currently on day 4... so far so good. Assuming you're still using the large breed puppy formula?


----------



## nitrojedi (Mar 5, 2009)

Chris / Oakley said:


> Haha, it's funny that you felt the need to add Canada, or explain the long and cold winters. If you look at my location, Thunder Bay, Ontario... I know what you're going through. Can't wait for summer, finally get to find out what my guy thinks of water.
> 
> I too am switching to Orijen, currently on day 4... so far so good. Assuming you're still using the large breed puppy formula?



I was using the large and Giant Breed Puppy but it was causing George to have the nastiest gas imaginable..he was farting all the time, and being stuck indoors in winter with a such a foul beast is nothing short of unbearable.. I have switched to Acana Lamb and Apple and have noticed a dramatic decrease in gas output


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

nitrojedi said:


> George is just naturally very lean and muscular,




George is an awesome name BTW...I really like it!


----------



## Chris / Oakley (Feb 16, 2009)

nitrojedi said:


> I was using the large and Giant Breed Puppy but it was causing George to have the nastiest gas imaginable..he was farting all the time, and being stuck indoors in winter with a such a foul beast is nothing short of unbearable.. I have switched to Acana Lamb and Apple and have noticed a dramatic decrease in gas output


I've read that the gas can be an issue... so far so good here, but he's only at 50% Orijen. I really hope the gas doesn't become more frequent as I feed him more Orijen.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Yes, gorgeous dog. Makes mine look like wimps. 

Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

George is gorgeous. I love fit dogs. Thanks for sharing your muscle man.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Pepper is going to LOVE George!!!


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

That is one imposing dog!


----------



## nitrojedi (Mar 5, 2009)

Bonn1997 said:


> That is one imposing dog!


 He definitely has "The" look to him !


----------



## Cesara (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice! Loooove the mastiffs. I have a 3.5 year old English Mastiff, as well.

I'm gonna hafta try the Acana Lamb and Apple - my Oz stinks -- alot!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

George is GORGEOUS!


----------



## nitrojedi (Mar 5, 2009)

Mdawn said:


> That's the case with my Mastiff as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WOW ! He is a big beefy boy ! he makes George look like a shrimp LOL ! he is an awesome looking Mastiff ! may I ask how you pronounce his name ?


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

WOWIE, what a handsome, muscular boy!! I bet he drives the girl doggies wiiiiiild!!  Seriously, he is beautiful.


----------

